# Romanian Tongue Twisters / exerciții de dicție



## Pia25

Hello,

I am currently working on a project that aims at making languages more accessible to young children and thus, promoting plurilinguism. I chose Romanian as a language of interest and I have to include a tongue twister in Romanian. As this project is amied at very young children (ages 3-5), the tongue twister has to be small but still longue enough to practice a particular sound ( [p] or [k] for example).
For Romanian, I had thought of using this tongue twister: *Prin vulturi vântul viu vuia*. It apparently means "*In Volturi the wind is strong*". Is this correct?

Thank you for your help.

Pia


----------



## farscape

Not quite 

*Through eagles the restless wind was howling* would  be a more appropriate translation.

It's a standard to show alliteration on the letter V in Romanian poetry.


----------



## danielstan

The tongue twisters that I remember from my childhood:

*Stanca sta-n castan ca Stan.* ("Stanca stayed in the chestnut like Stan") - Stanca and Stan are some old Romanian names

*Domnule Dudău, dă-mi două dude dulci din dudul dumitale de dincolo de deal.* ("Mr. Dudău, give me two sweet mulberries from your mulberry tree beyond the hill")

And one in French:
565 cm: *cinq cent soixante-cinq centimetres*


----------



## irinet

Hi,
Two more tongue twisters or _cimilituri.
Pe cap un capac, pe capac un ac. Șase sași cosași cosesc șase săsești._


----------

